# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Voeding: asperges natuurlijk middel tegen kanker

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding: asperges natuurlijk middel tegen kanker 
*
In tegenstelling met vroeger, zijn asperges nu een gans jaar verkrijgbaar. Toch kijkt iedereen watertandend uit naar asperges uit volle grond. Hun smaak is écht onovertroffen. Van eind maart tot eind juni zijn asperges uit volle volop verkrijgbaar. Volle grond asperges zijn niet alleen een culinaire lekkernij, ze zijn bovendien erg gezond. Dat ze een heilzame werking hebben tegen reuma, nieraandoeningen en leverproblemen was reeds eerder bekend. En nu blijken asperges ook bestanddelen te bevatten die van deze aristocraat onder de groenten hét natuurlijk middel maken om de gevolgen van kanker te verzachten. 

De ene asperges is de andere niet. Naast witte zijn er ook groene asperges. Ze zijn beiden afkomstig van de aspergeplant. Witte asperges zijn de wortels van deze plant en groeien dus ondergronds. Zijn groene variant is afkomstig van dezelfde plant, maar groeit boven de grond, en is minder smaakvol.

Asperges barsten van de antioxydanten, en bezitten ook hoge dosissen vitaminen en mineralen. Een van de krachtste antioxydanten is ongetwijfeld het enzym Glutathione, dat eveneens in belangrijke mate te vinden is in asperges. Glutathione is dé belangrijkste werkzame stof in asperges die je immuumsysteem extra versterkt. Gebruik het echter nooit zonder raadpleging van je huisarts. Dat asperges kanker kan voorkomen, is voorlopig één stap té ver. Het is al wel wetenschappelijk bewezen dat kankerpatiënten die aan de onderzoeken deelnamen, heel wat minder last hadden van hun ziekte en van chemo dan voorheen.

*Chemokuur voorzachten*
Diegenen die chemo kregen weten best wat de gevolgen daarvan zijn. Zo'n chemokuur heeft tal van vervelende bijwerkingen gaande van misselijkheid, braken en diarree tot meer ernstige gezondheidsproblemen als allerlei infecties, bloedingen en bloedarmoede, vermoeidheid, nier- , hart- , long- en leveraandoeningen, verzwakking van je zenuwstelsel en haaruitval. Steeds meer wetenschappers zijn er ondertussen wél van overtuigd dat het enzym glutathione al deze nevenwerkingen van chemo kan verzachten.

•Gebruikstip: voor maximaal effect gebruik je bij voorkeur verse asperges. Zijn ze niet beschikbaar, gebruik dan blikasperges. Pureer deze fijn in een blender en bewaar in de koelkast. Neem dagelijks twee eetlepels zowel 's morgens als 's avonds. Je neemt dit middel bij voorkeur puur, maar aangelengd met wat water mag ook.

*Regeling van de celgroei*
Asperges bevatten ook een flinke hoeveelheid van het eiwit histonen dat de regeling van de celgroei gunstig beïnvloed. In wetenschappelijke kringen noemt men dit niet voor niets de 'celgroeiregulator'.

Asperges hebben nog meer gunstige effecten op je gezondheid. Zo heeft deze groente een sterk ontzurende en waterafdrijvende werking waardoor ze passen in ieder gezond dieet. Ze zijn efficiënt bij.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## Nora

Ik zal de tip doorgeven aan mijn schoonmoeder. Zij heeft op dit moment longkanker waar ze chemo's voor krijgt.

----------


## christel1

Dit heb ik ook gevonden in het artikel, link dus 

*Regeling van de celgroei*
Asperges bevatten ook een flinke hoeveelheid van het eiwit histonen dat de regeling van de celgroei gunstig beïnvloed. In wetenschappelijke kringen noemt men dit niet voor niets de 'celgroeiregulator'.

Kankercellen zijn ook cellen en ik vraag me dan af of je bij het eten van asperges die wel gezond kunnen zijn ook niet de groei van kankercellen gaat aanmoedigen als je dit in grote hoeveelheden gaat eten. Natuurlijk kan het de neveneffecten van de chemo verzachten of verminderen, maar zijn er ook geen nadelen aan verbonden ? 

Deze week in een gesprek met mijn HA het nog over borstkanker gehad. De grootste groep waar het meeste borstkanker momenteel voorkomt zijn "kloosterzusters"... Waarom ? Omdat zij nooit kinderen gehad hebben en dus ook nooit geen borstvoeding hebben gegeven. En ook vrouwen die op latere leeftijd kinderen krijgen, ouder dan 35 hebben meer risico om op latere leeftijd borstkanker te krijgen. Kinderen moet je volgens de dokters krijgen voor je 35ste, liefst tussen de leeftijd van 20-25, je bent dan ook het meest vruchtbaar en als je daarbij ook nog eens borstvoeding geeft verminder je het risico op kanker nog eens. Natuurlijk kies je zelf de leeftijd waarop je kinderen krijgt en aangezien de vrouwen steeds langer studeren en dan misschien eerst nog een carrière willen uitbouwen wordt het risico om borstkanker te krijgen op latere leeftijd wel groter. 
Ik heb het van kortbij meegemaakt met mijn tweelingzus, zij is maar op latere leeftijd, ze is bevallen van haar 1ste kind op 32 en van haar 3de kind op 34, ze is dan 2,5 jaar bijna constant zwanger geweest en dus ook dik en vetcellen kunnen zich heel goed omzetten in kankercellen... 
Ik eet wel supergraag asperges hoor maar alleen omdat ik het lekker vind en niet omdat er anti-oxidanten of andere gezonde voedingsstoffen zouden inzitten.

----------

